# Calor gas hob



## Anniecomecanny (Jun 4, 2016)

Just bought a house in *Alcoy* with *Solar power.* I bought a built in electric oven but now apparently need a calor gas hob. Cooker was from IKEA , any idea where I can buy a *calor gas hob* to go with it please?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

IKEA would be a good place to start or Leroy Merlin. Make sure that the gas jets are suitable for the type of gas you will be using.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Anniecomecanny said:


> Just bought a house in *Alcoy* with *Solar power.* I bought a built in electric oven but now apparently need a calor gas hob. Cooker was from IKEA , any idea where I can buy a *calor gas hob* to go with it please?


Aki at Cocentaina sell kitchens so probably supply the gas hobs aswell. They definitely have a range of other gas accessories - and there is 15% discount today! Or perhaps Bricorama in Alcoy. If not perhaps one of the many ferreterias in Alcoy or Cocentaina.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> IKEA would be a good place to start or Leroy Merlin. Make sure that the gas jets are suitable for the type of gas you will be using.


... the difference being that you need different jets for town gas as opposed to bottled gas.

Also, get it fitted by someone who is gas certified (someone Spanish as well)!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... the difference being that you need different jets for town gas as opposed to bottled gas.
> 
> Also, get it fitted by someone who is gas certified (someone Spanish as well)!


The last two gas cookers we have bought have come supplied with two sets of jets, one for each type of gas, so they can be changed over as appropriate.


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

no such thing as Calor gas in spain...Calor is a uk brand name and they sell butane and propane ...in spanish butano y propano 

if the bottle is inside you need butano , protected from the cold ; most restaurants use propano and have the bottles outside ...it gives off gas down to about -40C whereas butano doesn't gas at lower than about +4 C


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Use Propane, Butane is crap when the temp falls to about +5c or less and this happens even in Spain...Propane works in the Arctic


----------

